# ,  / > Icom >    Ic-729?

## R0SBD

(if shift),    kenwood ts-50    ?   ?

----------


## ALEX.4K

, 729- :

http://www.rigpix.com/icom/ic729.htm

 -  728-  729- .
    .

----------


## RV9UP

-  PBT (passband tune).

----------

-  ,    Icom IC-729 HF/50mhz,
    ..       -   ,    , -  .     EMS.        300$.
   10,    F ,  -  TX , 
    RX,   8.      ..
   , RF   ,   n-p-n,   ,    -)
 (),   RX      .
   -      1,2.      RX 
 ,   .       !      6,7,    ..
   -20,       ? 

 - RX     )  ..

----------

*240*, 
   ,    RX   .
      ,   ..
  ,    50,  .
     ,     )
,     ,  ,    ..

----------

IC-729 (     TRX-),     ,  4,5 .    ,  ,     ;       7,5.
  ,    20,   ,  ,  ..
? ,       ,     ,   ,   ''  .
    ''  ,      ?
 ,    ,        ().     )

----------

**,
     ..
        Icom IC-729?

----------


## RA1TM

> )


    ,      .        ,      8.     - 8  R8.    8       R8,   T8   "0".

----------



----------


## RA1TM

> +6,7 TX


     !   ,     +8 .  ,      .     (Q83 2SD1225M)  .  ,     +8 . RX,         (Q46 2SD468C). ,     ,       !
,     Main unit.

----------


## RA1TM

> ..


    !    .

----------


## RA1TM

> ,


   "  "?

----------


## RA1TM

> )


     !

----------

: ,  .

----------

(TX 1,5-30)  ''   lcom  ,      D5   PLL.  ?  .    ,   1991.     ,   ,  ,  )
 IC-729    , ,   ..,    . 
      Icom,  Yaesu - 1, a Kenwood    ..

----------

RX    (50   ),    ,      -.  CWN ( ?  )     ,    ,   .  ? SSB    2,3,     ;  S/Po-    .
     ,     '',     -.
    ,    ,      Yaesu  Kenwood.           ,    ).
 RF   PA Icom IC-729,  ,   ,    ..   ,     ( 2S.C3133 Mitsubishi),     )
    '' TRX   .

----------

UA3RNB

----------

,     )
     .

----------

,       MAIN UNIT,  .  LM7808     (   / ),        TRX.      ( 1 ),       ?    -        )

----------


## 240

**,    ? 
     . :Razz:

----------


## 240

.
    ,      ...

----------


## RN4R

> SSB S+1,   AM  S+4,  FM   S+8.
>      TS-680S,


     ,             .

----------


## 240

,    .

----------

FT-757GXll       S-.      ,    2,     .

  ,   ,   ..  ( )   S-, -  ATT.    .
 27-29    ,    mode FM  ..
   ,         .
TRX IC-729   .      ' '.    ,    ..
     ,    ,    RD15 .
  - TRX (   Po)   60,   12.
    ,  !  10-15%.

----------

*RV9UP*,
       )
     ,    ..
   ,   .

----------

*RV9UP*,
  ,    ?
, ..
 ICOM      )

----------


## UN7CDN

IC-721, IC-729, IC-731    .       .    ** **    .       . 



> 0,5   ,    .


    .        .         .
         ,        .        :
      .     ,   **   #14  RZ3CC.
      "  " 921  ,           .

----------



----------

..
    Icom-729,    QSO  27,
   (!)    RX  mode FM,   S-.  ,    ,    .       ,     ..
  SSB ,   ,   ''     .

----------

*XENOMORPH*,
 ,   ,    ,    .
 , ,  ,     '' ..
   ,   ,      .

----------

